# [SOLVED] Random BSOD's



## Live-Dimension (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello there.

I've been getting random bsod's for about a month now. Usually I'd reinstall and problem solved, but it hasn't helped the slightest, and since this motherboard and hardware is recent (USB3 drivers, new wireless card, etc) I've been unable to find the cause of the BSOD's. I've tried going through with them even with windbg but it's been of no help.

OS: Windows 7 Ultimate, SP1, x64, Retail, Fresh install (I always do fresh installs/reinstalls)
System age varies, but I'd say no older then 6 months for all the components minus the hard drives/dvd drive.

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 AM3 something-or-other (3.2ghz/core)
Video: Integrated Video from motherboard (HD4200)
Motherboard: GA-890GPA-UD3H GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3 - GA-890GPA-UD3H (rev. 2.1)
latest bios - FF from memory. I do *NOT* want to install T3, being beta.

Power: Corsair modular 650w

Manufacturer: Custom built

I do know that (unsurprisingly) the ATI driver kills the system occasionally. In a week or two, I'll be getting an Nvidia card and doing another reformat, however I'm not sure if that will even help. Hamachi also kept causing stability problems and I was forced to uninstall that, but it'd be really swell if I could get that going again.

I tried running the verifier. At the Win7 boot screen, it only stays up for half a second and then BSOD's with a STOP error message, however, it doesn't save any minidumps. Why is that? It only happens with the verifier. I did do a windows memory diagnostic run (maximum detection, 4 runs) and it failed to find anything, but I'll be trying out the HD/Memory diagnostics http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html tonight/tomorrow night.

Thankyou for any time spent trying to help.


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Random BSOD's*

It appears you have hardware issues going on as well as some OS corruption


```
sptd.sys     Sun Feb 27 14:29:52 2011 (4D6AA630)
```
The first thing I would do is remove Daemon Tools. Its driver, SPTD, is known to cause BSODs. Once DT is removed run the SPTD removal tool
DuplexSecure

Next run a system file check - SFC /SCANNOW Command - System File Checker - Windows 7 Forums


```
Event[17830]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Disk
  Date: 2011-05-13T19:15:42.982
  Event ID: 51
  Task: N/A
  Level: Warning
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: Dimension-PC
  Description: 
An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 during a paging operation.
```

Please run these tests and report back the results
1. Memtest86 - Run for 7-8 passes - *RAM - Test with Memtest86+ - Windows 7 Forums*
2. Prime95 - Run all three tests for 3-4 hours each or until fail - *CPU - Stress Test with Prime95 - Windows 7 Forums*
3. Hard drive scan using SeaTools - *SeaTools for Windows | Seagate* - Both long and short tests


BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Thu Jun  2 09:21:28.597 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:33:06.721
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+e )
EXCEPTION_CODE: (Win32) 0 (0) - The operation completed successfully.
ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0 - STATUS_WAIT_0
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_0
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_0_nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+e
BiosReleaseDate = 11/24/2010
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-890GPA-UD3H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Thu Jun  2 03:47:00.781 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 12:54:50.295
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KxFlushEntireTb+89 )
EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc000001d - {EXCEPTION}  Illegal Instruction  An attempt was made to execute an illegal instruction.
ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc000001d - {EXCEPTION}  Illegal Instruction  An attempt was made to execute an illegal instruction.
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_c000001d
PROCESS_NAME:  dllhost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_c000001d_BAD_IP_nt!KxFlushEntireTb+89
BiosReleaseDate = 11/24/2010
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-890GPA-UD3H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Wed Jun  1 11:26:09.946 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 11:36:56.460
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+b2 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8
PROCESS_NAME:  mysqld.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7f_8_nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+b2
BiosReleaseDate = 11/24/2010
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-890GPA-UD3H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Tue May 31 22:36:25.650 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 4 days 2:17:11.036
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : hardware ( dxgmms1!VidSchiProcessDpcCompletedPacket+3b6 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_IP_MISALIGNED
BiosReleaseDate = 11/24/2010
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-890GPA-UD3H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Sun May 22 04:41:10.465 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:41.979
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+e )
EXCEPTION_CODE: (Win32) 0 (0) - The operation completed successfully.
ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0 - STATUS_WAIT_0
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_0
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_0_nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+e
BiosReleaseDate = 11/24/2010
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-890GPA-UD3H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Sun May 22 03:34:55.192 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:55:58.691
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+e )
EXCEPTION_CODE: (Win32) 0 (0) - The operation completed successfully.
ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0 - STATUS_WAIT_0
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_0
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_0_nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+e
BiosReleaseDate = 11/24/2010
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-890GPA-UD3H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Sun May 22 00:38:00.810 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 23:50:10.492
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+3c35c5 )
EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  nexus_DX9.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_atikmdag+3c35c5
BiosReleaseDate = 11/24/2010
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-890GPA-UD3H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Sat May 21 00:46:55.881 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 1 days 1:36:47.379
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!PoIdle+52a )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_nt!PoIdle+52a
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Thu May 19 23:07:54.826 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:47:01.325
Probably caused by : hardware ( nt!KeRemoveQueueEx+b4 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_IP_MISALIGNED
BiosReleaseDate = 11/24/2010
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-890GPA-UD3H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Thu May 19 21:15:16.830 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:23:48.954
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PSHED.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PSHED.dll
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD__UNKNOWN
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Wed May 18 12:30:18.108 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 12:02:18.232
Probably caused by : hardware ( nt!KeRemoveQueueEx+b4 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_IP_MISALIGNED
BiosReleaseDate = 11/24/2010
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-890GPA-UD3H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Tue May 17 22:19:21.539 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 17:55:54.037
Probably caused by : hardware ( nt!KeRemoveQueueEx+b4 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_IP_MISALIGNED
BiosReleaseDate = 11/24/2010
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-890GPA-UD3H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Unknown_Module_30303939`3963623c
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Unknown_Module_30303939`3963623c
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Sun May  8 07:44:00.445 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 10:31:26.684
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Unknown_Module_30303939`3963623c
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Unknown_Module_30303939`3963623c
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
EXCEPTION_CODE: (Win32) 0 (0) - The operation completed successfully.
ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0 - STATUS_WAIT_0
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_0
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Wed May  4 12:49:11.502 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 7:32:00.626
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x109
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BiosReleaseDate = 11/24/2010
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-890GPA-UD3H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Wed May  4 05:15:55.216 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:58:58.340
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+7c )
EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+7c
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Mon May  2 01:08:52.799 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 2 days 14:44:30.100
Probably caused by : hardware ( nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+e )
EXCEPTION_CODE: (Win32) 0 (0) - The operation completed successfully.
ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0 - STATUS_WAIT_0
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_0
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_IP_MISALIGNED
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Fri Apr 29 09:41:11.308 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 15:47:40.806
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for inspect.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for inspect.sys
Probably caused by : inspect.sys ( inspect+18a1 )
EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.
ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_c0000005
PROCESS_NAME:  java.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_c0000005_inspect+18a1
BiosReleaseDate = 11/24/2010
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-890GPA-UD3H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Thu Apr 28 08:34:55.718 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:23:17.216
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+e )
EXCEPTION_CODE: (Win32) 0 (0) - The operation completed successfully.
ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0 - STATUS_WAIT_0
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_0
PROCESS_NAME:  hamachi-2.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_0_nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+e
BiosReleaseDate = 11/24/2010
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-890GPA-UD3H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Fri Apr 22 05:38:24.453 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 13:20:02.138
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!HMValidateHandle+d8 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  javaw.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_win32k!HMValidateHandle+d8
BiosReleaseDate = 11/24/2010
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-890GPA-UD3H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Wed Apr 20 01:37:06.208 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:53:06.503
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for volmgrx.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for volmgrx.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for msahci.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for fvevol.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for fvevol.sys
Probably caused by : volmgrx.sys ( volmgrx+1e1bc )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_CODE_AV_BAD_IP_volmgrx+1e1bc
BiosReleaseDate = 11/24/2010
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-890GPA-UD3H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
[/font]
```


----------



## Live-Dimension (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Random BSOD's*

Big thankyou for the help!

It turned out that I did have a somewhat-corrupted OS. My storage drive seems to be on the fritz, and there appears to be some problem with the memory, either the sticks themselves or something with the motherboard. I'm just using 4gb for now, fresh reformat and reinstall of windows and everything is all fine. It's nice to have no more game crashes or BSOD's.

Eventually i'll go through the ram sticks and find out exactly what is going on, but for now everything is fine.

Thankyou again!


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

Sounds good. Let us know if you run into any more problems


----------

